# Oak info needed



## smurfe (Nov 12, 2005)

OK, i have a VR Cabernet Sauvignon kit that I want to add a little additional oak to. Seem most say this kit is a "little thin" and addition oak will give this kit more body and appeal.


So, I have this kit. It has a pack of oak powder with it. I have some additional oak. I have a 3 oz. pack (bean, chunk, plugs, what ever they are called)of house toast French as well as American oak. I also have a pound each of light toast American as well as heavy toast American oak CHIPS.


Hippie had suggested adding elderberries as well but I forgot to order them




So anyway, what is the best way to go about this? 


Do I want to use the supplied oak powder and add some extra chips during the primary, then plugs to the secondary? I don't have any French chips, only American. Does anyone know what type of oak is supplied in the kit? It just says "toasted oak" I guess all oak needs to be the same correct?


Or do I use the supplied oak powder and add the chunks during secondary? 


Or do I use the supplied oak powder in primary and then add oak chips to secondary?


I leave this to discussion for the Masters. Guidance will be appreciated. I know this has been discussed a little but now I am ready to proceed and look for your input.


Smurfe


----------



## masta (Nov 12, 2005)

Smufe,


My suggestion would be to use the oak supplied in the kit in the primary as per directions. After wine is stabilized and fined then settle. After 3 weeks rack into clean carboy and add the 3 oz House Toast French beans and top off well. I have just left my alone for the total of 8 weeks to get the full extraction from the beans but you might want to test after 3-4 weeks to check amount of oak in wine. (some of my wine might be over oaked a bit but I hope it will mellow over time)






When you are satisfied with the amount of oak rack into you final bottling container and give it a gentle stir. This is too make sure amount of oak is consistent as the wine closest to the cubes with be stronger than the rest.


You will want to add the extra meta as per kit instructions (1/4 tsp).


----------



## Joseph1 (Nov 13, 2005)

This weekend I sampled a Selection Cabernet Sauvignon to which I had added oak. The additions to bouquet and flavor were noticeable but I did not notice a significant increase in body. Results may be different with a Vintners Reserve kit.
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
I made the kit per instructions adding the supplied oak powder. When the instructions indicated the wine could be bottled, I racked it to a carboy containing the extra metabisulfite and the oak cubes. I used ½ oz of cubes per gallon and aged for ten weeks. After the ten weeks, I racked off the cubes and sediment to a carboy and bottled. This last racking also mixed the oak essence throughout.

You do not need to limit yourself to using a single type of oak. Some wineries age their wine in barrels with French oak staves and American oak headers. Experiment with the different oak types, different toast, different amounts and different proportions (e.g. 80% French and 20% American). Different wines will express the oak differently (what works in a Cabernet Sauvignon may not work in a Pinot Noir). The possibilities for experimenting are endless.


----------



## smurfe (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Joseph. Good information.


Smurfe


----------

